# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  καινουργια τηλεφωνικη συνδεση.τα φωτα σας

## m.g.

μεχρι μεσα ιουνιου θα εχω τελειωσει το σπιτι κ θα πρεπει σιγα σιγα να μπω μεσα.θελω να βαλω τηλεφωνο αλλα δεν ξερω απο αυτα κ δεν θελω να κανω καμια βλακεια κ να τρεχω για αλλαγες μετα.στο σαιτ του οτε ελεγε να διαλεξω αναμεσα σε PSTN k ISDN.ποια απο τα 2 να διαλεψω κ γιατι;η διαφορα στο παγιο ειναι μικρη.15,25 κ 19,56.εγω αυτο που θελω ειναι να εχω τηλεφωνικη γραμμη κ ιντερνετ.αν καταλαβα καλα αυτα τα εχουν κ τα 2 απλα στο isdn μπορεις να εχει κ 2η τηλεφωνικη γραμμη.αν ξερει κανεις ας βοηθησει.ευχαριστω

----------


## xmperop1

Αν δεν χρειάζεσαι 2 τηλ. γραμμές η PSTN είναι μονόδρομος και θα έχεις και λίγο καλύτερη ταχύτητα από την ISDN.
Ακόμα με την PSTN δεν θα χρειαστεί να κάνεις καμία μετατροπή στην υπάρχουσα καλωδίωση που είναι και νέα παρά μόνο όπου θα υπάρχει τηλ.συσκευή θα βάλεις φόλτρο και στη μπρίζα που θα έχεις το adsl μόντεμ θα χρησιμοποιήσεις σπλίτερ.
Αν έχεις δε και συναγερμό βάζεις και σε αυτόν ένα φίλτρο και καθάρισες.

----------


## m.g.

ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μου.αρα εκει θα παω αν ειναι

----------

